# A Trad "What are you Wearing Tonight"



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoy the daily dose of the WAYW thread, a forum basic.

But it occurred to me that it only shows what we wear for half the day. The other half is completely in the dark.

I am wondering what other people do for sleepwear / nighttime / evening lounging, and it seems like posts about the night / lounging / sleep would only clog the WAYW thread, so it probably deserves it own. What to do after dinner when coming home; do you take off the tie, untuck the shirt, do you 'change' into shorts or lounge pants, remove shoes, that sort of thing. Do you keep shoes in a hall closet, in garage, bedroom closet etc. And of course what sleepwear are you wearing. I always wonder about what to do after the 'work' day is over. I know if you are going to one of those dinners or formal event you can wear an evening suit, but most of the time it's casual. Do you make a second change for that part of the day? Or take off jacket / roll up sleeves? When to untuck the shirt, etc.

Tonight I will be wearing the same thing as last night. My shortie madras pyjamas. Made in USA (no more State o' Maine for me anymore, those were my old PJ's looked just like this but Made In China. And more expensive).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

.....


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

No, don't do that.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Flip Richards said:


> . I always wonder about what to do after the 'work' day is over. I know if you are going to one of those dinners or formal event you can wear an evening suit, but most of the time it's casual. Do you make a second change for that part of the day? Or take off jacket / roll up sleeves? When to untuck the shirt, etc.


I recognize that your posts are getting more and more comical...and I can't always determine which ones may be for real and which are just designed to provoke reactions...but really? You need direction on this topic? Please tell us you're joking...


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> .....


Thanks, Cardinals5. I appreciate it. I think the madras shorties are about the best trad option for summer. I think they beat the Brooks stripe shirts, and certainly by the price (aren't Brooks asking $79 for just the _shirt?!?!)_

Anyone try the Brooks Bros patchwork madras lounge pant?

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=MULTI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

I rather like it. Beautiful bright colors of melon, peach, strawberry, kiwi, blueberry and plum. About the best new madras pant out there.

There's a lot of winter options (I already have several) but we don't have to worry about that for some time.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

smmrfld, in the interests of how we wear our clothes (purpose of forum), I would like to know the how's when's and why's of it. One thing nobody is talking about lately is the second half of the day. Surely it's not the same as the first. Time for more casual trad. Time for walking the dog, or restaurants, or going shopping. Unwinding. Mowing the yard, errands, other duties. So it's a different outfit and look. Also sleepwear. But it's not just a list, it has to be connected to the first part of the day. We have been carefully noting our shoes, our outfits, the way we wear them. But blindingly. Only up until five o'clock. Do you ride home on the subway with your top collar buttoned, with your tie all the way up or is it loosened? Would you ever be seen with your shirt completely untucked? Do you change into shorts as soon as you get home?

This is the sort of thing that I think about.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

You should take some muscle relaxers and go bird watching.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Flip Richards said:


> smmrfld, in the interests of how we wear our clothes (purpose of forum), I would like to know the how's when's and why's of it. One thing nobody is talking about lately is the second half of the day. Surely it's not the same as the first. Time for more casual trad. Time for walking the dog, or restaurants, or going shopping. Unwinding. Mowing the yard, errands, other duties. So it's a different outfit and look. Also sleepwear. But it's not just a list, it has to be connected to the first part of the day. We have been carefully noting our shoes, our outfits, the way we wear them. But blindingly. Only up until five o'clock. Do you ride home on the subway with your top collar buttoned, with your tie all the way up or is it loosened? Would you ever be seen with your shirt completely untucked? Do you change into shorts as soon as you get home?
> 
> This is the sort of thing that I think about.


If you have to think about it that hard, then you just don't get it, and the point is you shouldn't have to think about it. I know I don't...nor feel the need going into this topic with any depth.

When you need to go to a black tie dinner, change into black tie, when you need to walk the dog when you get home in 90 degree weather, put on shorts and a polo, what is so hard and though provoking about this?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Besides, NOBODY wants to see what I change into when I get home.

That's why I don't leave the house!!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

... This thread is just a little scary, but in all honesty I'd be interested to hear what brands of pajamas folks have tried and how they liked them. Maybe that's another thread... from a different OP. ^^;


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe my interest in clothing is a tad obsessive. It is my nature. It would be very nice to know what everybody else is doing. The morning photos only give us a small part of the picture. A lot of fellows wear ties and jackets in this heat, or seersucker suits. I am wondering what happens at night. Is dinner still in the tie? If you go to a restaurant after work, I venture to say yes. But if the meal is to be prepared and served at home, then is it time to dispense with the formality? And then is it khakis or chinos with a madras shirt, or is it shorts ... or what? And by late evening, does this move into the world of lounge wear, like the Brooks madras, or what. Finally sleep wear. In this heat I prefer the shorties that Vermont Country offers. I am just trying to piece it all together.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...and I really don't care to know what WouldaShoulda or, for that matter, any of you choose to wear when you go to bed at night! :crazy:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Does Cruiser slip out of his burgundy dress shirt and white Donald Trump tie and into a black dress shirt and pale yellow Donald Trump tie?

This is the sort of thing that I think about.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

TheWGP said:


> ... from a different OP. ^^;


A bit surprised by non-trads so against any trad dress discussion on the trad forum.

Probably all of them are in the same situation as Cardinals5: not even sure what trad is. Strange situation. But I know the remedy. The Advanced Search feature at top of the screen is good. The archives here at AAAC are huge. Lots to learn. Search the Trad forum and you will find all kinds of good knowledge.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Besides, NOBODY wants to see what I change into when I get home.
> 
> That's why I don't leave the house!!


So (without getting into details) would you say that in the morning out in public it's trad, but coming home after work it's strictly non-trad?

It's interesting to me. Also, I can't help but being clothing obsessed. And I still am very interested to know if anyone has tried that Brooks madras!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have two pairs of Eddie Bauer lounge pants, my favorite are red Buffalo plaid which I match with various T shirts for making dinner, drinking wine and watching TV. When it's time to sleep I wear the most trad outfit of all.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Flip Richards said:


> This is the sort of thing that I think about.


With all due respect, you need some serious help.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Usually when I arrive home I'll change into a shorty terrycloth robe and watch reruns of The Rockford Files while drinking a glass of Drambuie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish Rockford was aired at 9pm Eastern.

I should be in bed by 10pm, all snugg as a bug wearing my... uh, oh...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> With all due respect, you need some serious help.


I hope the OP doesn't live in New York...

Where the heck is Peak and Pine - I think he'd know exactly how to respond to this thread!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

David J. Cooper said:


> I have two pairs of Eddie Bauer lounge pants, my favorite are red Buffalo plaid which I match with various T shirts for making dinner, drinking wine and watching TV. When it's time to sleep I wear the most trad outfit of all.


The most trad outfit of all reminds me of the title of French singer Piaf's song "Rien de rien"...


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Does Cruiser slip out of his burgundy dress shirt and white Donald Trump tie and into a black dress shirt and pale yellow Donald Trump tie?
> 
> This is the sort of thing that I think about.


This made me laugh


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

1. The Rockford Files should indeed be on at 8/9 Central.

2. In all fairness, I'm not sure Flip Richards wants to know whether we undo our collars at the end of the day so that he can analyze whether _he _should undo his collar. It's entirely reasonable simply to take a survey: as an empirical matter, what do modern Trad American men do? It's not a pressing question, but it could at least be interesting. Maybe Flip is an amateur anthropologist.

3. Or perhaps he is just a comedian. I would find this appropriate, but largely because his handle reminds me of Lionel Barrymore's character in _Grand Hotel_,who orders a "Louisiana flip" in every scene. That observation might be almost as odd as this thread.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Besides, NOBODY wants to see what I change into when I get home.
> 
> That's why I don't leave the house!!


I can't say I've succeeded at it but I try not to keep anything that I wouldn't wear outside.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I only wear underwear to bed. That way if I die in my sleep it will make the mortician's job that much easier. I mean, wearing my burial suit to bed would just be gauche.

andy b.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

B and S. Certainment, rien de rien mon ami.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Titus_A said:


> 1. The Rockford Files should indeed be on at 8/9 Central.


In this day and age, shouldn't there be a network running Rockford 24/7. Maybe _Maverick_ too (not the boring Jack Kelly ones, LOL). Plus all the movies. Even _Tank_!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I wonder if Congressman Weiner would be one of the first to post?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I am curious on who will be the first to bite this idea. I haven't even posted anything on the "normal" WAYW thread.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Flip Richards said:


> A bit surprised by non-trads so against any trad dress discussion on the trad forum.
> 
> Probably all of them are in the same situation as Cardinals5: not even sure what trad is. Strange situation. But I know the remedy. The Advanced Search feature at top of the screen is good. The archives here at AAAC are huge. Lots to learn. Search the Trad forum and you will find all kinds of good knowledge.


Flip: you use the word "trad" about as often as Rudolph Giuliani used "9-11" when he ran for President, i.e., in every sentence. I know you're trying to make a point, but it's hard to care what it is, especially when you're so coy about it. Try "contemporary traditional:" maybe it's stupid, too, but it's closer to what most posters here care about. There is very little interest in totally faithful reproduction of the dress of 1961, and even less in some youth fashion that goes by that name. It's just the somewhat unfortunate name of the forum.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Might I interject a moment of sincerity?

I'd hate to think that casual observers or guests of the site (which I assume can frequently outnumber participating members) who come here looking for information on how to dress traditionally feel like they are going to get knee-capped if they pipe up and ask question. 

Just like those of us who've hung around here for a while have come to understand and appreciate the nuances of different types of clothing, we can also distinguish between a sincere inquiry and some boring attempt to stir the pot.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Flip: you use the word "trad" about as often as Rudolph Giuliani used "9-11" when he ran for President, i.e., in every sentence. I know you're trying to make a point, but it's hard to care what it is, especially when you're so coy about it. Try "contemporary traditional:" maybe it's stupid, too, but it's closer to what most posters here care about. There is very little interest in totally faithful reproduction of the dress of 1961, and even less in some youth fashion that goes by that name. It's just the somewhat unfortunate name of the forum.


LOL. Rambler: what do you mean by the comment "totally faithful reproduction of the dress of 1961?" Truth be known, I am just getting that stuff nicely broken in...should have at least a few years more use in it! Isn't that Trad? 

PS: Did I say that? Someone, please, kick me! :crazy:


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Actually, it's an interesting question about how men dress when they arrive home from work. In the hey day of postwar trad--many men did not take off their ties, for instance, but would remove their jackets in favor of a cardigan and put on more casual shoes--loafers, perhaps, or moccasins. I remember eating dinner at a number of friends' houses where dad was still wearing a tie. Today, what I find interesting is that once men (and women) return home, they put on the most casual clothes imaginable: I've noticed sweat pants to be oh so popular. There are probably several reasons for this change. One that leaps to mind is the fact that women in the 1950s and 1960s were more dressed up when their husbands arrived home, and thus expected him to remain dressed. (See if you can catch a rerun of Leave it to Beaver. Ward is almost always in a tie, June in a dress.) To some degree, I think, today's behavior can be traced back to the childhoods of baby boomers, when clothing was divided into school clothes and play clothes (especially for boys), and once children came home from school they put on jeans and sweatshirts and sneakers, which were not even permitted in public schools, unlike today, when kids dress for the beach and then go running for the school bus.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

There must be someone out there besides me who wears Derek Rose pyjamas (proper Derek Rose pyjamas.....not the down market Derek Rose "Saville Collection" pajamas).


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

PICTURES!! What this thread needs is PICTURES!!
Last Night (sorry for the poor photo, it was pretty dark):
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img00366201106111252.jpg/


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Might I interject a moment of sincerity?
> 
> I'd hate to think that casual observers or guests of the site (which I assume can frequently outnumber participating members) who come here looking for information on how to dress traditionally feel like they are going to get knee-capped if they pipe up and ask question.
> 
> Just like those of us who've hung around here for a while have come to understand and appreciate the nuances of different types of clothing, we can also distinguish between a sincere inquiry and some boring attempt to stir the pot.


 It's become pretty obvious that it was the latter. The inside references to a certain forum were a sure tip off.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you think Garnervision would be a good name for a Rockford Files channel? How about GarNet?


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

AldenPyle said:


> Do you think Garnervision would be a good name for a Rockford Files channel? How about GarNet?


I like GarNet. I'm not sure I'd support Rockford Files 24/7. I'd mix in some Simon and Simon and the occasional Columbo. (No Remington Steele would be allowed as it is profoundly stupid.)


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

cecil47 said:


> PICTURES!! What this thread needs is PICTURES!!
> Last Night (sorry for the poor photo, it was pretty dark):
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img00366201106111252.jpg/


 Nice roll.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

boatshoe said:


> I like GarNet. I'm not sure I'd support Rockford Files 24/7. I'd mix in some Simon and Simon and the occasional Columbo. (No Remington Steele would be allowed as it is profoundly stupid.)


Can you throw in Magnum PI and Matlock?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

boatshoe said:


> I like GarNet. I'm not sure I'd support Rockford Files 24/7. I'd mix in some Simon and Simon and the occasional Columbo. (No Remington Steele would be allowed as it is profoundly stupid.)





hookem12387 said:


> Can you throw in Magnum PI and Matlock?


Simon and Simon and Magnum are in. Columbo and Matlock are out. No reflection on them, just too different.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

No dice. It's a Quinn-Martin production, or nothing at all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

red checkered Izod dress shirt, grey jeans and shiny black shoes.


----------

